
Defining Aggregators - kapilkale
https://stratechery.com/2017/defining-aggregators/
======
sharemywin
The thing the article is missing is bundling and expansion.

If aggregators stuck to being aggregators that wouldn't be as bad, but they
usually compete with suppliers on their own networks.

Also, product/service discovery and selection based on advertising probably
doesn't work out as well for consumers.

